# game warden or trespasser



## seminoleslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

I sure would like to know who this is.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

look at his belt is there a gun on left and handcuffs on right side.


----------



## vol man (Oct 14, 2009)

Doesn't look like a Game Warden to me.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 14, 2009)

trespasser  scoping out that area


----------



## seminoleslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

jones co off upper river rd would a game warden not wear a shirt with dnr decal


----------



## DSGB (Oct 14, 2009)

vol man said:


> Doesn't look like a Game Warden to me.



Me either. I'd say trespasser.


----------



## debo (Oct 14, 2009)

Trespasser


----------



## Rip Steele (Oct 14, 2009)

tresspasser. game warden has to wear proper attire just like a cop


----------



## hevishot (Oct 14, 2009)

not a game warden...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

hevishot said:


> not a game warden...




same here


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 14, 2009)

id say ur lucky to still have ur camera, unless this on one of those honest fellers


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe just a lost person who didnt know where the property line is.

If he was dishonest you wouldnt have that feeder or these pictures now would you?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 14, 2009)

I would guess local.
Adjacent landowner etc.


----------



## deerdog (Oct 14, 2009)

he knowes you got that corn in that feeder thats the warden


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2009)

got some good pics shouldnt be to hard to ID


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 14, 2009)

It's guys like that that tick me off.
I can take a guy riding the 4 wheeler down the dirt roads on out property,or somebody just walking thru the woods.
But I can't stand it when they ride the 4 wheelers where there are no trails,just willy nilly thru the woods


----------



## j.irvin (Oct 14, 2009)

Tresspasser.  At least he didn't steal your camera.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> tresspasser. game warden has to wear proper attire just like a cop


Not true!


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 14, 2009)

looks like he's lookin up to see what tree he's gonna hang his stand in. Id take that pic to the game warden and find out.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Trespasser!  I really don't get folks doing stuff like this. And during the hunting season at that. Wow, sorry !


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 14, 2009)

Trespasser!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

*i live real close by and that old fellow looks familiar!!!*

hmmmm!!!!! he looks familiar to me.


----------



## chadf (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like he's looking at a stand overlooking that feeder!!! Follow his tracks back to where he came from!


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think i would remove any stands within 200 yards, report it with the pics to the game warden in the area and be on the look out for the game warden to be checking the area in the next few weeks because that guy may be going to talk to the game warden his self, you never know what he is up too!! (just my opinon) good luck !!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2009)

It can't be a game warden their ATV's aren't new and pimped out like that one. 



T


----------



## BigBadger78 (Oct 14, 2009)

I say trespasser.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Oct 14, 2009)

RTWILLIAMS71 said:


> I think i would remove any stands within 200 yards, report it with the pics to the game warden in the area and be on the look out for the game warden to be checking the area in the next few weeks because that guy may be going to talk to the game warden his self, you never know what he is up too!! (just my opinon) good luck !!



Great Idea right there! He may be looking for those snitch $$$$ for turning you in.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 14, 2009)

Trespasser, set up a catch'em.


----------



## mauk trapper (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like your average idiot.


----------



## patrick335 (Oct 14, 2009)

That is no DNR Ranger no helmet no orange vest no badge if it is a DNR ranger  send them the PIC he will be unemployed by Monday


----------



## turk2di (Oct 14, 2009)

debo said:


> Trespasser



That reads Sports Illustrated!


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 14, 2009)

Whom ever he is, he's just letting you know that he knows there's a feeder  & camera there, or just checking to make sure there's not any corn there! (Just kidding) I would'nt care what he was there for, because it would'nt be good if I caught him on my land. I'd call the DNR, or the Sheriff's Dept. and discuss what could be done, because you have the persons pic.


----------



## HD28 (Oct 14, 2009)

He's the guy checking out who's tresspassing and putting cameras  on his land!

Just messin with ya.


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe hes getting ready to harvest his weed !!  Be Careful....


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

seminoleslayer said:


> I sure would like to know who this is.


looks like he knows what he is doing. plainclothes leo, don't know bout that.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

now that i study the photos, does look like he is packing and something on the other side of hiz belt


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 14, 2009)

*Print the pics*

Then find the guy and give him a real good but whipping for trespassing.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 14, 2009)

my $.02. warden. or the land owner or owners agent.

logic: if it was someone other then a person with a right to be there, you wouldnt have the camera or feeder today.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Could it be an officer offduty, thats still power trippin????

He definintely has something large on his left side, almsot to big to be a pistol and looking at the last picture it almost looks like there something under his shirt on his right side as well.  I would for sure be leary about future visits from Mr. Green Jeans!!   But if yoor not doing anything wrong then guess there's nothing to worry about, unless the GW is having a bad day...

I would get myself a sign in that area that says "smile your on camera, for the second time!!" works every time!!!!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 14, 2009)

Aint me!!


----------



## O-Country (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd run off some copies write posted on them,track him back to the property line and nail them under my posted signs.


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 14, 2009)

if it is a ranger, surely he would have on orange being its muzzleloader season, I know I wore mine when I rode around checking!!!   I wouldnt worry too much about him though, he looks close to retirement age anyways!!  and either he has some major big phones or he has his velcro belt on with his pistol and cuffs......


----------



## tracksmakethinsoup (Oct 14, 2009)

it's the one that going to kill that big buck off your stand.
I'd call the S/O and have him arrested for traspassing. Then anything that came up missing he would be responsible for


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 14, 2009)

I feel your pain. I say not the game warden. Good luck.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope, not a a warden, they cast no shadow, have no reflection in mirrors, and are always invisable until they are about to getch ya!


----------



## leadoff (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks to be 3.5 maybe 4.5.  Probably gross in the 130s.  Good luck!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 14, 2009)

don't know. but i have never seen a warden wear a orange vest as some of the other guys are saying. never seen one in plain clothes either.(in the woods)


----------



## Hammack (Oct 14, 2009)

Naaaa, it's just the neighbor who was tracking a deer that ran across the line, lol  Doesn't look like a ranger to me.  I would contact the local ranger and talk it over with him.  Then you know for sure.


----------



## littletime (Oct 14, 2009)

when they are out snooping around they have to be dressed appropriately, that old dude is def. not the GW


----------



## aharper (Oct 14, 2009)

could be the GW last year that caught folks trout fishin in plain cloths just to fit in


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2009)

Trespasser


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 14, 2009)

Not sure who he is, but if he is LEO he is left handed, and that cuts down the herd some. If not you have a tresspasser that's packing on ya.  If it's a lease are you sure it's not the property owner or someone doing something for them??  I once caught a kid riding a dirt bike on a piece of property I hunt and before I got done telling him what I thought about it, he finally studdered out that he was the son of the property owner. Ooops  LOL    If it's private property I would want to know who it was.  A picture on the local convience store door with a pic and your number would do the trick.  Good luck with it.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Oct 14, 2009)

He will be back he looks like he saw some corn on the ground and he can not find the corn tree that is putting out.

   He looks at everything but the feeder from the pic you posted. Next he will bring his wife to see if she knows what a corn tree looks like?


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 15, 2009)

why does he have handcuffs on his belt then?


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 15, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> don't know. but i have never seen a warden wear a orange vest as some of the other guys are saying. never seen one in plain clothes either.(in the woods)



 my thoughts excatly.


----------



## WhiteTailMeader (Oct 15, 2009)

Trespasser ... Shoot him =)


----------



## Atlanta Fatz (Oct 15, 2009)

DB Cooper?


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 15, 2009)

everyone know rangers follow the manual and wear orange in the woods during season......


I see no cuffs.

cw


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Oct 15, 2009)

He might have on a company shirt from around that area


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Oct 15, 2009)

Floridian!!!!


----------



## seminoleslayer (Oct 16, 2009)

well guys i got 80 yards of barbed wire up feeder moved to another location.we don't have a problem with hunting within 200 yards its just for the camera and to help them stay on the tract of land.we hunt foodplots and oaks.if this joker gets in again i'll call the law for sure just hate giving the man my combo to ride my land.the feeder was only 60 yards from the main road the jerk came around the gate but not anymore without wire cutters.


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Oct 16, 2009)

Atlanta Fatz said:


> DB Cooper?


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 16, 2009)

The man looks like a trespasser.
Deep in the woods the four wheeler looks like a target


----------



## brantd (Oct 16, 2009)

I was a state ranger for about 2 yrs a while ago..thats no Game Warden , they have to be in proper uniform just like a cop , also there four wheelers are usually marked and have some sort of lights on them.  POACHER !


----------



## Thebody (Oct 16, 2009)

If it's not your property, find out from the land owner if it's being surveyed or looked at by any gas or power people.  He's wearing work gloves and did not steal your stuff.


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2009)

brantd said:


> i was a state ranger for about 2 yrs a while ago..thats no game warden , they have to be in proper uniform just like a cop , also there four wheelers are usually marked and have some sort of lights on them.  Poacher !



not!


----------



## objectionyourhonor (Oct 16, 2009)

never seen a game warden four wheeler with markings. maybe a blue light. But I am perty sure they must where there uniform


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well whatever he is , he is dumber than a sack of hammers to wear a white hat in the woods during muzzleloading season.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 16, 2009)

if they did not have permission or probable cause then they are trespassing imo, but one member pointed out to me on another thread that there was no such thing as trespassing in ga????then why would you waste your time and money buying signs and putting them up?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2009)

LEON MANLEY said:


> if they did not have permission or probable cause then they are trespassing imo, but one member pointed out to me on another thread that there was no such thing as trespassing in ga????then why would you waste your time and money buying signs and putting them up?



Please stop embarrassing yourself. 

T


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont get how you see handcuffs?? I see no handcuffs.


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok my $.02. I have a few friends that are GW. They are required to wear all safety gear if they are on their ATV. I couldn't tell you about the orange. If it is a GW he would be in a lot of trouble with his boss for not having the gear on.


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Oct 17, 2009)

Johnny Green Jeans walked up on me about 3 weeks ago, and he didnt have any orange on


----------



## sorrydog (Oct 17, 2009)

If any Fla boys have leases around your area, they'll have this one next year.  They just scoped out your lease. Just leave your feeder and camera for them.  Kind'of like a house warming party thing!


----------



## Parker (Oct 17, 2009)

How many wardens do you guys have running around to where you don't know if that's the warden or not?

Wardens around here live right amongst us, and I know his face, his kids, etc.

  Super scary!   

Parker


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 17, 2009)

Not The DNR.That Man Actually Got Of the Four Wheeler..


----------



## florida boy (Oct 18, 2009)

Print the pictures out with " Sexual Predator " written under them and then post them up at nearby stores . Someone will come forward !


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 18, 2009)

CarbonSpearChunker said:


> Johnny Green Jeans walked up on me about 3 weeks ago, and he didnt have any orange on



Not required for bow season I would imagine. Idon't know though. Just a thought


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 18, 2009)

florida boy said:


> Print the pictures out with " Sexual Predator " written under them and then post them up at nearby stores . Someone will come forward !



That is just wrong man


----------



## florida boy (Oct 18, 2009)

nwgahunter said:


> That is just wrong man


I promise you I will do this if I get someone I dont know on the camera !


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2009)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Not The DNR.That Man Actually Got Of the Four Wheeler..







T


----------



## seminoleslayer (Oct 19, 2009)

i don;t own the land or lease it  i manage it for the owner keep roads up paint fence put up fences weedeat bushhog just stuff he doesn't have time to do and try and keep trespassers off.he doesn't want anyone one his property but me and who i let go hunt with me.he can;t stand a trespasser.its also for sale at 9900 per acre.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Trespasser !


----------



## wpeels (Oct 19, 2009)

trespasser


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2009)

I never seen an old man game warden !
Hang the pics at the local store and ask who he is, that's what I did several years ago and in 10 minutes I had an answer 30 minutes later I was knocking on the guys door.


----------



## WPTC (Oct 19, 2009)

That aint a warden.....dude is prolly hunting your property as I type this.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Oct 22, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> tresspasser. game warden has to wear proper attire just like a cop



I dont think that is accurate. 

 Perhaps its a warden gathering evidence in plain clothes so he can come back and write you a ticket while he is wearing his DNR uniform???????


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 22, 2009)

i seriously doubt the game warden would be on any property out of uniform, without permission. kinda funny though I have seen several posts with trail camera pics of game wardens checking an area, and then the person still gets a ticky for a violation


----------



## Bushman13 (Oct 22, 2009)

smells like pork to me


----------



## Repair1867 (Oct 22, 2009)

If that ain't you having fun, it's probably a nosy neighbor. The game warden will be there Saturday, lol.


----------



## timgarside (Oct 22, 2009)

The logo on his shirt is to Sports Illustrated. Maybee he is doing research for an article on Tresspassing and poaching? He must be local, I would print the pics, post them at local stores and contact the local DNR. If anything does show up missing or damaged on your land or one of the adjacent clubs everyone will know who to look for. The word will get out quick too that people should stay off your tract or they will be caught.


----------



## brad2727 (Oct 23, 2009)

game warden or tresspaser...dont really matter aint no sense ridin around on somebodys land ruining somebody hunting! i hate that! I say we need a season for either!


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like grandpa is off his meds.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 23, 2009)

REALLY........ there is'nt a single Mr Green Jeans that is a member of this Forum that can actually comfirm what they are supposed to be wearing on a four wheeler!?!?

Instead we're going to do the "one guys says what he thinks GW are required to do" and the next guy tells him hes wrong thing!?!?! 

Is there anybody out there that is or used to be an actual GW??? To please confirm whether this guy is or isnt a GW??


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks god your camera was still there...my luck they woulda took it


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2009)

THWACKG5 said:


> REALLY........ there is'nt a single Mr Green Jeans that is a member of this Forum that can actually comfirm what they are supposed to be wearing on a four wheeler!?!?
> 
> Instead we're going to do the "one guys says what he thinks GW are required to do" and the next guy tells him hes wrong thing!?!?!
> 
> Is there anybody out there that is or used to be an actual GW??? To please confirm whether this guy is or isnt a GW??





+1 somebody let me know it's killing me! 

T


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 27, 2009)

*...*



THWACKG5 said:


> REALLY........ there is'nt a single Mr Green Jeans that is a member of this Forum that can actually comfirm what they are supposed to be wearing on a four wheeler!?!?
> 
> Instead we're going to do the "one guys says what he thinks GW are required to do" and the next guy tells him hes wrong thing!?!?!
> 
> Is there anybody out there that is or used to be an actual GW??? To please confirm whether this guy is or isnt a GW??


 
I would imagine they probably do not like to broadcast their occupation here due to the flack they would most likely catch from the masses...I bet it would seriously degrade the enjoyment of the forum for them and make it seem too much like they were still on the job when they are just trying to post here as outdoorsmen and women like the rest of us...


----------



## adavis (Oct 27, 2009)

You said it was for sale....could be a real estate agent being noisy. Does the property have for sale signs posted? Don't know just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Hunt Georgia? (Oct 28, 2009)

*He's looking for the property line?*

What do you have in your feeder? .......Prunes? Try something like corn.


----------



## huntr51 (Oct 28, 2009)

Take the pic to the local gamewarden. He knows which other ones work the area and he knows most of the poachers, too. So maybe he could identify the guy one way or the other.  Don't look like he's bashful about getting his pic took, unless you did a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a good job hiding that camera..........


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Oct 29, 2009)

I would imagine they probably do not like to broadcast their occupation here due to the flack they would most likely catch from the masses...I bet it would seriously degrade the enjoyment of the forum for them and make it seem too much like they were still on the job when they are just trying to post here as outdoorsmen and women like the rest of us... 
__________________
justme's husband
(I mean really...0.028%...hardly even worth the effort to calculate but still good for a laugh)...as of 10/21/09

  Someone finally here is speaking wisely......   Very smart and well thought post.... Take it from me... Lets ponder a minute shall we??  If it was the "MAN"..which I am not saying it was...But if it was...and someone got a pic on camera....and placed it on a public forum...to be potentially identified...and then is asked to speak up and answer some questions???  Here is another question... Do Game Wardens do any type of plain clothes ops?  I have seen them at check in stations in a pair of faded camos and face paint lookin like every day Joe's...  And when an individual comes in and checks a buck...who has already checked 2 bucks... they congradulate him with a pair of matching bracelets... Not saying this pic is of a Game Warden, but I would speculate...and this is just me...that beings that ALL other Law Enforcement agencies do plain clothes investigations..they can to

Oh, and the old saying " I asked him if he was a cop, and he said no "...He can't lie, he has to tell me the truth...right?   

WRONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could one conduct a narcotic detail if that was the case???????

Just food for thought...............


----------



## olchevy (Oct 29, 2009)

seminoleslayer said:


> i don;t own the land or lease it  i manage it for the owner keep roads up paint fence put up fences weedeat bushhog just stuff he doesn't have time to do and try and keep trespassers off.he doesn't want anyone one his property but me and who i let go hunt with me.he can;t stand a trespasser.its also for sale at 9900 per acre.




Might be a prospective buyer, when land is for sale it is not odd to have people going around looking on it.....Just a thought


----------



## grouper sandwich (Oct 29, 2009)

We got busted skipping school and drinking beer at Alligator Point in high school by an FWC officer in plain clothes. He was walking down the beach casting a cast net. Walked up to us, struck up a conversation, whipped out the badge and arrested us. After informing us of who he was, he directed us to a waiting FWC vehicle at the road. They were in plain clothes looking for people keeping illegal fish. So, if the FWC does this, I suspect that the GDNR does the same thing.


----------



## dwoodcock (Oct 29, 2009)

it could be the US wildlife fish and game division ranger . they wear plain clothes very so often to catch baiters and proachers.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 29, 2009)

We have a game warden over our way that is in a unmarked pickup. I think he is an investigator or something and not regular patrol type but he goes around in regular street clothes and yes he can go where he pleases.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Oct 29, 2009)

He has pimped out rims on his Polaris you can see them in the 1st picture so its not "da man"


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 29, 2009)

who ever he is, hes look'n for a stand, or look'n to hang 1. eyes are pointed up on all pics.


----------



## GunDog (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm glad to see this feller still gets out and does his job these days. It's probaly good for him at his age......he should be retired by now......  

As long as the last bit of feed has been gone ten days before ya get back you won't have any problem......


----------



## brriner (Oct 30, 2009)

grouper sandwich said:


> We got busted skipping school and drinking beer at Alligator Point in high school by an FWC officer in plain clothes. He was walking down the beach casting a cast net. Walked up to us, struck up a conversation, whipped out the badge and arrested us. After informing us of who he was, he directed us to a waiting FWC vehicle at the road. They were in plain clothes looking for people keeping illegal fish. So, if the FWC does this, I suspect that the GDNR does the same thing.



That why you don't drink beer now Brian?  LOL


----------



## whiteshooter (Nov 2, 2009)

thats not a game warden


----------



## Slewfoot (Nov 2, 2009)

*Gw?*

While I am from FL and dont hunt GA, I spent 10 years as an LEO / Deputy....yeah I know...all kinds of comments!  But anyway, here is why I dont think that is an active LEO:

1)  He seems to be up in his years so if he was a GW, everyone would know him in the area by sight as he would be well known.  You dont see guys that old transfer to a new zone or region typically.
2) While there are goofy looking LEOs, that guy is really goofy and non credible unless he is trick or treating.   
3)  He would not have got off the ATV when it is that hot out unless he was out of gas, stopped at Sonny's for tea or is loading up the ATV.

 My opinion is that guy is probably cruising your timber thinking he has an excuse due to it being for sale.  Or he could be thinking he wants to check it out before leasing it.  Either way I wouldnt put up with him stinking up my hunting area either...esp if he is from FL

Trespassers have lots of moxy whether they are from GA, TN or FL.   If I was in your position, I would go straight to the regional DNR office and ask them to confirm if that is one of their officers.  Who knows, they may have an over zealous wannabe out there.  Then I would check the local Sheriff Office with the same.  Likely it is not and then you will know for sure.  In FL an LEO or GW does not have to wear a uniform  to enforce the law and I highly doubt it if GA does.  

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldn't go to a DNR office with pics of a feeder !


----------



## Slewfoot (Nov 2, 2009)

*feeder*

I wouldnt go to DNR office if I was going to hunt in proximity to that feeder....however I would hope that with the amount of posts on this thread that seminoleslayer would not be hunting near the feeder at this point on said property.

Do I have it right for GA law?  Feeders are ok during the season if you are not hunting around them...correct?


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 3, 2009)

thats a trespasser. those are NOT pimped out wheels, they are stock polaris rims, and that 4wheeler is stock except for the winch. Dude is too goofy to be LEO. I would say dont' hunt near there. You should try and follow his tracks from where he came from. Do a little stake out and confront him but be careful.


----------



## Reminex (Nov 4, 2009)

I've seen this guy before in the hardware store, i believe he is a frequent visitor to lucas lake and may have even worked for mwa, is your property close to there land?  He might have been scouting over there and gotten off track, if I see him at the store I'll ask him what's up with the trespassing for U.


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

a friend of mine is a federal game warden and he wears plain clothes and can kinda trap you by asking how did the hunt go and if you tell on yourself he can use it in the courtroom but not sayin he is i dont see game wardens with polaris 4-wheelers


----------



## THWACKG5 (Nov 5, 2009)

pfharris1965 said:


> I would imagine they probably do not like to broadcast their occupation here due to the flack they would most likely catch from the masses...I bet it would seriously degrade the enjoyment of the forum for them and make it seem too much like they were still on the job when they are just trying to post here as outdoorsmen and women like the rest of us...




yeah, thats true I didnt think off that.


----------



## Sheikh Jabril (Nov 5, 2009)

When my partner and I are out posting boundary signs we wear orange any time of year, (my vest is lime green) with big DNR letters written on the vests, hats and underwear. (maybe I went too far)


----------



## jbarham1629 (Nov 5, 2009)

naw he aint no game warden...  he's looking up for a good spot for his climber!


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Nov 9, 2009)

Seem as if no one wanted to ask MR. DNR!! so I did. I talk to him friday about trespassers on our land, also showed him the pics on here. This is the answer i got; " a dnr officer will not and/or should not be in the field out of uniform this goes against company rules". As for the atv he made a remark that the atv was very large, so i ask what about the size? " dnr officers in the field do not use atv's that large because the will not fit in the bed of our trucks with large storage boxes we have on them. 90% of our looking around is done on foot and word of mouth. Atv's are used at must wma's and large bust. Hard to keep gas in two machines". He also said that just about all of the officers don't want to use atv's because they mostly have to trailer them every were they go and beside the only ones i have seen are 250 and 350 in size most are to loud and to small.


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 9, 2009)

Have not read all the threads on here just wondering have you try to inhance the emblem on his shirt.Looks like Core of Engineers emblem.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## olcowman (Nov 14, 2009)

georgiaboy88 said:


> thats a trespasser. those are NOT pimped out wheels, they are stock polaris rims, and that 4wheeler is stock except for the winch. Dude is too goofy to be LEO. I would say dont' hunt near there. You should try and follow his tracks from where he came from. Do a little stake out and confront him but be careful.



Did you say that this guy is to goofy to be LEO? Surely you jest? Or maybe you haven't been over in this part of Ga and got a look at about 90% of the kids they got doing the job now? I can say without a doubt that there is not a "too goofy" rule in effect anymore.Sorry had to clarify.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 15, 2009)

NOT the warden.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 15, 2009)

dnr has yamaha's right.oh i know him his name is mr. POsted


----------



## builditbreakit (Nov 19, 2009)

You never got the tag number in a pic?


----------



## noworriez (Nov 24, 2009)

Dead Trespasser...


----------



## melansonbigb (Nov 24, 2009)

Is a game warden and a trespasser the same thing?


----------



## AJLBucks (Nov 24, 2009)

Trespasser, GW are not that stupid. Trespassers are stupid. Was there corn out? If so, a game warden would not come in like he did. They would sit back and wait on you to come in.


----------



## champ (Nov 24, 2009)

Possibly a hired arborist, or timber cruiser????


----------



## 24point (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like someone that needs a swift kick in the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 1, 2009)

OK...it was me. I had to drop a two spot and was looking up to make sure no hunters were up in trees watching me. 

I needs my privacy.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

I let everyone in and out of this land .i get all the work done on it and also open the gate for the owner before he comes. i'm the only one allowed in this tract period.i think i know where this dude lives near lake jarvis and the mwa land


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive never seen a warden with a Polaris only honda's around here. I say trespasser


----------



## jhead7416 (Dec 1, 2009)

He is looking to buy the land you hunt!  Probably going to use his retirement money to fund the purchase. Looks to be getting a hoof count from under your feeder. Did you flag the paths to your stands so he can see all the rubs and scapes? lol
Not the game warden.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

no flags to any stands feeders etc.it was close to a paved road but not visible he just got lucky finding it,


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Dec 24, 2009)

Not the law. Looks a little out there. Be careful.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 27, 2009)

Well he is wearing work gloves why would a gw wear those?????????


----------



## lone cedar farm (Dec 27, 2009)

Dont know but looks like hes packing on his left hip and looking up in the trees for a place to slip in and hunt.....! should have been a couple more pics, were they?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2009)

luke the deer slayer said:


> Well he is wearing work gloves why would a gw wear those?????????



So his DNA don't get on anything 

T


----------



## danny-s (Dec 28, 2009)

hes an old one, probably wont get no bigger, id harvest him


----------



## Dub (Nov 13, 2010)

seminoleslayer said:


> I sure would like to know who this is.



Did you ever discover who the nosy senior citizen was?


Great photos of him.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 13, 2010)

hmmm not sure here either def something on his side under shirt but Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- i wear my pistol while scouting too so if i see a coyote or deer i dont like beatin up my rifle so its possible thats what he is doing.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 13, 2010)

if he is a game warden and that darn old just run haha bc he has now found ur corn feeder, nah aint illegal if its empty


----------



## cellefsen1 (Nov 13, 2010)

well if u have killed any big deer or shown off any good pictures it could be a fellow hunter checking ur stuff out and reporting it to the DNR.i would not hunt that stand for awhile.esp if u value ur guns and truck


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 13, 2010)

The emblem on the shirt appears to be a "Sports Illustrated" gift that they send to you when you subscribe to their magazine.  My late wife subscribed many years ago (against my wishes) and she happened to get one of these shirts in my size as a result.  I never wore it so I included it in a bunch of donations to the Salvation Army.   It had this same color " S I " logo on it just like this shirt in your photo.


----------



## oaktree4444 (Nov 13, 2010)

thats your neighbor


----------



## ArrowWarrior75 (Nov 13, 2010)

He's the president of the official Bigfoot Trackers Association looking for signs of a black panther.


----------



## killa86 (Nov 15, 2010)

probably a forester that has permission to be there or there would be no camera or feeder or a hunter thats property is adjacent to yours and hears the feeder goin off and came to figure out where its at to get it professionally turned off for tip money


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 15, 2010)

Browning X Bolt said:


> Maybe hes getting ready to harvest his weed !!  Be Careful....



i 2nd that... normally its in october.. but its ben pretty warm so far.. so be very carefull.. most people who grow pot and actually know what there doing.. they normally make the pot plant grow UP a tree.. that way it looks like a vine on a tree for people who don't know what it is.. and think that it is some type of ivy.. and when the planes/chopper fly over.. its a little bit harde to spot.. even when it pops up on the heat gage.. cause when they look down.. they will even think its part of the tree sometimes..

or it could just be a guy out on a ride.. it doesn't bother me when people come on my land.. as long as i ain't huntin at the time and they don't steal my stuff... apples to oranges


----------

